# Does HME have access to the shows?



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Do the HME APIs have access to the shows you have recorded? I presume it can't delete them, but can it at least get a list of what you've recorded? (and hopefully play them)?


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

HME has access to squat. In some ways, this is a virtue, but it is limiting.

To get the list of shows, you have to use HM*O*. You could do this from an HME app, but it's way outside the scope of HME itself. Playing is not possible... well, not in a straightforward way. I guess you could TTG a program to the computer where the app is running, and from there, stream it back to the same TiVo as an HME video stream. Kinda pointless, though.

You do understand that HME is _only_ the interface that runs on the TiVo itself, right? I can't actually see any reason to do either of these things via HME, since, if you have access to an HME app, then you're already sitting in front of a TiVo, by definition.

If what you really want is remote control of the TiVo, then you're looking at HMO + the network remote control interface. These are unrelated to HME. See this thread for more about the remote control interface.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

No, what I want(ed) was the way to write essentially a different front end to the existing recordings on a Tivo... Basically a way to tie my recordings into an episode guide... (to check off when I've seen/not seen an episode.)

Guess that's not possible. Bummer.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

It's _possible_, using the back-and-forth method I outlined. It would be a lot of work, and personally, I wouldn't do it. But it's possible.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Yes, but you're talking about going to a separate computer, right? That's NOT at all what I mean, so is essentially impossible.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

HME apps _always_ run on a separate computer, though. That's their nature. Transferring the video back and forth would mean more a lot more network activity, but it wouldn't fundamentally change anything.

The TiVo is kind of like a dumb terminal (or an X terminal) to the HME app.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

ok bummer. I had thought that people were able to write 'apps' that ran on the Tivo, sort of like the Netflix, podcasting, and mini-games that are on the Tivo.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

You can write apps like that (those are all HME), but they don't actually run on the TiVo. All of those run on remote servers. Each time you press a key on the remote, it goes over the Internet to the app, which decides how to respond, and sends back commands to update the screen.

The general TiVo interface (NPL, etc.) doesn't work that way, but every HME app does.


----------

